# I need your help locating (girls huffy Sonic 6)



## Mrjason5135 (Jul 16, 2022)

Hey guys if anyone comes across this can you contact me mrjason5135@gmail or nine zero four - seven one three - seven eight six five

my son and I have the boys 20” Huffy Sonic 6, but we haven’t been able to find the girls version. I’ve came across a few pics on the internet but I haven’t been able to find one before it was sold. They don’t have any value. It was originally sold at KMart or Walmart back in the early 90’s 

here is a picture of what it looks like. Thank you..


----------

